# Late night Bionic help? Much appreciated.



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

Got my Bionic the other day, and love.

An hour ago I was uninstalling bloat apps like Slacker, Let's Golf, etc when I got a bunch of text messaging force closes, rendering me unable to text. I went into recovery, wiped data, and attempted to restore a backup I had made the previous night. I got an MD5 mismatch. I had downloaded a few ROMs earlier to play with, but they must be on the internal storage, so CWM can't find them. So now wondering how I can get back to having a working phone, since it's 2AM and I have work tomorrow morning. I'm going the long way, which is installing ADB so I can get back into recovery so I can install the new ROMs I placed on my SD card.

Any late night advice that's faster than what I'm doing. Thanks.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

cwm can read both the internal and external sdcard's


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

guess i just don't know how to navigate between the two then. i also don't know how to get back into CWM since i cant use the bootstrap app.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

re-root


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

am i going to brick my phone by SBFing it? was on .902 guess i'm going to be flashing the .893


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Grab the new 902 fxz

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

